# quick heal is not updating



## vin504

i have licensed copy of quick heal of one user. previously it was updating when i start my computer, nowadays it is not updating and shows "update definition file corrupted". i installed patch but it shows patch is already applied, now my quick heal protection is out of date please help if anyone can solve this.


----------



## Babbzzz

Hello vin504 :wave:

Have you tried updating Quick Heal manually?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17

I would either try a reinstall of the software or contact the manufacture of the software for support.


----------



## mad22

No need to re-install quick heal. Just follow the procedure mentioned below:
1. Press "windows+R".
2. Type "services.msc" and press enter.
3. Search "quick update service" -> right click -> properties -> start.
The same can be used for any service that may have stopped working.


----------



## greenbrucelee

get rid of quick heal its rubbish and does things that you dont need it to do.


----------

